
Why an NDA (or Any Small Contract) is Worth Your Time - joeyespo
http://www.softwarebyrob.com/2008/06/05/why-an-nda-or-any-small-dollar-contract-is-worth-your-time/
======
chrisbennet
Signing some elses NDA exposes you to things you don't have (much) control
over. If a client wants me to sign an NDA in order to even discuss his $1-2K
job, I'm going to decline. The legal exposure is not worth it to me.

